# Navy SEABEE SERT... This sounds kinda like MFR



## G-Man222 (Jun 28, 2009)

"So what do SERT teams do and how do they do it? Engineering recon intell will include, depending on the immediate tactical situation, transportation (roads, rails, bridges) and other infrastructure physical-condition and load-bearing adequacy assessment, initial terrain surveys and selection of ideal sites for follow-on facilities construction, and identification of enemy resources (gravel quarries, cement factories) left available for friendly exploitation. To repeat for emphasis and clarity, the purpose of all this intell is, during major combat, to assist in keeping big, powerful Marine Corps and Army units, with their own built-in engineering components, speeding ever forward, over efficiently repaired or newly carved routes with sturdy lines of reinforcement and supply. The purpose during counterinsurgency operations is similar: swiftly and accurately size up the effects of sabotage, or identify and help secure improvised explosive devices (IEDs) -- as did a SERT team from Seabee Battalion 74 -- so that manpower and materiel in just the right amounts can be rushed to patch the damage or defuse the lethal booby trap by a realistic deadline. Only in this way can highways be kept open, buildings be made habitable, and suppression of insurgent activity remain a viable objective."

http://www.military.com/Opinions/1,14790,Buff_110104-P1,00.html

I know it's a bit of an old article.

A buddy of mine (a BU2) had sent this too me, because he said back in '03 he was a part of a SERT. I had asked him what a SERT was, and he sent me this link. And said it's best way to explain it without going into OPSEC.

Very interesting "essay"...

(two pages)

Thought some of you may find it quite interesting.


----------

